# I am back again...



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

U/S confirmed that my baby has died. I should be 10 weeks 3 days today...and baby measured per u/s 6 weeks 4 days.
I started bleeding last night. Currently am in the process of passing...bleeding is very heavy and cramping is on.

Not much more to share right now. Will update through out the weekend.


----------



## Ben's Mommy (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry!


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

My heart is breaking for you. I hope you know that I am here for you if you need me. Please call if that's what you need. I'll be there.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Nothing to say but








I am so sorry.


----------



## mlec (May 29, 2005)

Sending thoughts and prayers. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jasmyn's Mum (May 24, 2004)

We're here for you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

Jackie I am so sorry you are back here







it is so cruel to go through multiple losses









take care of yourself

tara


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Ladies...i really need all your love and support!!! I am thankful for you.


----------



## mimi_n_tre (Jun 15, 2005)

Jackie,
I am so sorry this had to happen. Why does it seem that everyone that should seriously have a child, it just doesn't happen to? I just wanted to say I am so sorry and that I will miss you in our due date club.

Love and take care,
Mary


----------



## nydiagonz (Jun 29, 2005)

Jackie, I love you so much. I wish I could take away your pain. I am so sorry.


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Jackie I am so so sorry. I love you.







s I wish I could take all your pain away.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Hugs to you.


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

jackie, i am sorry. i'm hurting with you. we are all here for you.
love, coralsmom


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

So sorry that you are having to go through this. It's just not fair.


----------



## Naughty Dingo (May 23, 2004)

Oh no, this is awful. I am so sorry for your pain and disappointment.

I am sending you much love and peace. I hope we can help lift you a little in your suffering.

Take care Mama,

ND


----------



## aswbarry (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh Jackie,







I am just so sorry. I know there is nothing I can say. This is just so unfair! Please know we are all here to support you. You and your family are in my heart.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)




----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry mama





















I will be thinking of you during this difficult time.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)




----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I am so sorry.


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

I saw this thread and my heart sank. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Jackie, I'm so very sorry. What a hard time to lose a child (as if there were a good time).

Please know I'm thinking about you


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

Jackie, I'm so sorry.

Love to you, mama.


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

Jackie, I'm very sorry for your loss...







:


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

I passed my baby today. I couldn't of asked to be surrounded with any more love and compassion...I was/am well taken care of. I am feeling very good with how everything turned out with the bleeding and cramping.

I will be missing this baby and the other two I have lost...it will be a very reflective holiday season for me. The holidays won't ever quite be the same.


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

jackie, again, i am so saddened to hear of this loss... all day i've been thinking of you, hoping you are alright. so many women here care about you and are wishing you loads of healing and peace. i am so glad you have a good support system with you, when you need the care and love the most. much love to you, jackie


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Jackie - I'm so sorry for the loss of your little one.







Sending many healing vibes your way.


----------



## a-sorta-fairytale (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry


----------



## paisley (Jul 2, 2004)

Jackie, I am so sorry. I'm sending you much love and light.


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

I am so very sorry







My heart aches for you... I wish you healing and peace mama. Take good care of yourself and let others do the same.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

I am so sorry.









Mommy to Meara (6/21/02), Raina (6/10/04), m/c (6/8/05 at 10 wks), and Baby Lovebug edd 6/16/06


----------



## *Devon* (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm so sorry Jackie, I will be thinking of your family in this difficult time


----------



## UrbanEarthMom (Jul 20, 2004)

I am so sorry - you have been through so much.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Jackie,

I'm so, so sorry.














s My heart is breaking for you right now. Please know you're in my thoughts and prayers.







s


----------



## sarah9774 (Feb 19, 2005)

Jackie- I just want you to know that you are in my thoughts and prayers and I love you..

Sarah


----------



## wilkers8 (Mar 22, 2004)

There are so many women here that I wish I had some magic way of easing the pain even a little...and you are right there at the top of the list.

I'm so very sorry Jackie. I will be lighting a special candle for your little one.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Sigh...
Thank you, thank you, thank you to everyone...
Coming back over to these threads is kind of like a homecoming...it is warm, safe, loving and welcoming.

I truly am not happy that I am back...but who ever is...
I am here, I am alive, I am feeling my feelings....that is about all I can share about right now...


----------



## kimmie-pooh (Sep 2, 2003)

Oh, sweetie. I am so very sorry for your loss.









I had a dream about you and you have been weighing heavy on my heart, so I wanted to come and check in on you. Now I know why.









I love you. I wish my arms could stretch across these states so I can wrap them around you.

Sending much love, light, peace, and strength.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Jackie.....I am soooo very sorry.









I just realized when looking at your siggie in another thread. My heart is aching for you.














:


----------



## mama4gals (Nov 15, 2003)

Jackie, I just read the sad news. You were so elated as this pg progressed. It is heartbreaking to think of your loss. Please know that my heart goes out to you. I've had 4, and it is so painful. Lots of love.

Liz


----------



## pjabslenz (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## aswbarry (Jan 31, 2005)

Thinking of you Jackie


----------



## wanderlost (Dec 27, 2005)

(((((((((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))))))))))))
I am so sorry you have to go through this


----------



## Len (Nov 19, 2001)

Oh Jackie, I just came back from my trip and I didn't know about this. My heart sank when I saw you had posted here. I am really sorry that this happiness was taken from you. I'm sending you all my love.


----------

